# How to introduce my dog to livestock or another dog, or dogs?



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

My dog is 2.5 years old, and is extremely powerful, and is very intelligent. Also he is NOT neutered. He listen to me completely when inside the house, as soon as he is outside or in backyard, it’s another story. Taking him for a walk is very hard, I put on a gentle leader collar and then it becomes manageable. He does not pull unless he sees a squirrel or another dog, if he see squirrel he goes into stocking mode and then chase mode… if he sees a dog, he goes into crazy barking and super alert mode, where his back hair stands up like a wolf.

He has never been with other dogs, I used to take him to dog parks but he started become so aggressive with other dogs in his play that it scares other dog owners so I cannot take him anymore. 
So now, the problem is that we got a farm and we have goats on the farm. How do I get him used to a new home, new backyard, and new farm animals? He is behaving like goats are squirrels and he is ready to pawns on them and eat them. He also peed in the new home. When we take him on vacation, he get very anxious and behaves crazier because of all the new sents and new place… same thing is happening here… 

I need some ideas and other similar experience stories on how they got their dog used to farm animals. I feel he will not kill my animals, because he is very aggressive at play but with a very good sole. He ones caught a squirrel and he dropped it after me shouting at him to drop it for 10 mins… the squirrel ran free was not hurt, except was all wet in slobber… however he is much more older now, so I am not sure if he will kill or not next time….


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

In general, some of...if not most of...the behavior you have described seems to be resultant of a lack of proper socialization and training. I'm concerned over how you presented the situation in general. I'd consult a local dog trainer and go over these issues in more detail with him or her. I would strongly advise against letting your dog interact with other animals unless you plan on having a second pet in the home. And long before you get to that decision, you need to work on the one you have...big time.

First thing, _*you need to neuter your dog*_. _No rebuttals_. It's basic health and wellness for a pet. Just do it. 

Secondly, don't take a German Shepherd to a dog park. That's potentially a big problem. A GSD is naturally dominant and you don't know what other dogs may do when confronted with that demeanor. And is anyone there going to know how to break up a dog fight? Doubt it. Also, a lot of owners leave dog feces in dog parks, and if your dog gets that in his paws, it could translate to worms or other diseases, not to mention in your car and house. 

Thirdly, a GSD in my opinion should not be introduced and made to play with and befriend every new dog you can find. You don't want your GSD to think every dog is a nice dog. Some aren't. And you don't want your GSD unaware of that fact. If you have a second dog in the home or a dog that regularly visits your home, then yes, let them be friends. But that's it. The rest of the dogs should be acknowledged, but largely ignored by your GSD.

Finally, a GSD should not be "aggressive" naturally. A GSD should be outgoing, accepting of different situations, and cautious or aloof around strangers. Going after squirrels is natural prey drive, but it should not be as you describe it on walks. On walks you should be the leader, not him. I'd strongly suggest reaching out to a dog trainer and working on these issues. And please neuter your dog.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think neutering is such a hot topic and people can be very passionate about it. I think it is up to the owner to research and decide what is best. There are lots of people who feel keeping a dog intact is healthier than neutering.

Besides reaching out to a local trainer to help with general behavior, if I were in your position I might try to find a herding instructor so my dog could be useful with the goats and help you move them about.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the idea of finding someone who works with herding dogs is an excellent idea. Then protecting the goats becomes his work. Right now he has to guess at what he is to do with the goats. 

As far as other dogs go, I also avoid the dog park unless I can have it all to myself. I don't worry too much about other dog poo since we have lots of dogs in our neighborhood, some of whom are picked up after, some not. And the park is well maintained. 

My pup is almost 11 months old and still pulls to meet other dogs. We are working on him being calm seeing other dogs but too many other dog walkers don't understand and expect our dogs to meet. So I hope to take classes in basic obedience classes in January just so my dog can work beside other dogs in a controlled area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Reason the best time to start (and continue) with socialization is the day the pup hits the house, is cause we have alot less trouble controlling a small puppy when they are rude and inappropriate then when we unintentionally wait until they are adults with the strength and look that scares others.

Added to the fact that for many GSD's what looks like 'aggression' may just be rude, over the top, crazy GSD PLAY! NOT appreciated by other dogs or dog owners. But a much different place to train and help teach 'polite' and 'appropriate' because we aren't also freaked out a bit.

DOG CLASSES, you'll have to start with privates at this point so your dog will learn what they have not for the past 2.5 yrs.... that YOU are the leader and in the picture when out and about to be listened to and learned from. You can be a calm and quiet leader they want to follow (not a strict/correction filled owner) but you are a bit behind the training curve so while I normally recommend group classes I think that would only be a disaster.

If you can find a herding instructor, specially one that knows GSD's that may help too. 

Dogs are like kids, they WANT structure, they WANT to have a leader to listen and obey, they LIKE knowing the rules (when they are clear and consistant). But when there is a void.................. then they 'learn' that they it's all up to them and WHOOPEE (annoying humans occasionally pestering in the background that can generally be ignored...).

Did you ever get a start on ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html as important for our adult dogs as our puppies.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

We recently moved to the country and got goats and my dogs were fascinated. My dogs are well trained, respond to leave it and come. I agree with everyone else that you need to do some serious training with your dog before you can expect control around the goats.
As for the livestock, I kept my dogs on leashes around the goats at first. We built the goat pen to be very secure - keep goats in and dogs out. For the first few weeks I was out with the dogs at all times so I could re direct them. They definitely wanted to chase and harass the goats and would run the fence line. As time went on though they began to lose interest and started ignoring the goats for the most part. I am still not to the point where I let the dogs into the goat pen, but I have worked two of the dogs with the really friendly goat. The dogs have a LOT of herding instinct and I want to utilize it but I think I need someone to teach me how to train a herding dog as I have no clue lol. 
About two months into getting the goats one of them got out. I was outside with the dogs and my male gsd realized there was a goat missing and before I even knew the goat was out Eli had found him behind the barn and brought him right to me. I was so proud. 
So basically supervise your dog, keep him on a long line if necessary. Play with him outside the goat pen, if he can't focus on you move farther away from the goats. He needs to learn that they are rather boring and he does not need to focus on them, that he can continue on with normal life even though there are goats around. 
My dogs are great now - I can put them out for hours and they do not bother the goats. But like I said, they do not interact with the goats without me present.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is still watching this post. I'll be moving to a ranch by the end of the week, and I want to also get my two GSDs acclimated to the farm animals. Right now, we just have chickens and a horse. I know my older boy (neutered) was okay with a friend's chickens, but he wanted to herd them. I have no idea how my puppy will react (I've taken Max to K9 protection training, and his is intact, and I have no intentions of neutering him). Both dogs are okay with cats, so is that a start? I'm not intending on leaving them alone with the farm animals. The older boy has done 2 herding classes, but they were too long of a distance to drive (and did I mention very expensive?); both places said he has a natural ability to herd.


----------



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

He has had all his training when he was puppy. In training since it was group training,and he was very smart so felt like no big deal, you teach him and he gets it the first time, he was a star and still is... Except he constantly barked at other dogs around him. He does not have recall down always but most of the time.. I will always keep him intact, that's whats is best for him and natural, and he has responsible owner. He has no agression or bite issue. I have been taking him to farm once a week and slowly getting him used to seeing other animals. I am working on recall outside my home, and might get some traning for thadt and hearding. Also trying to become leader for him instead of spoiling him, so that will help ...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Deesal said:


> My dog is 2.5 years old, and is extremely powerful, and is very intelligent. Also he is NOT neutered. He listen to me completely when inside the house, as soon as he is outside or in backyard, it’s another story. Taking him for a walk is very hard, I put on a gentle leader collar and then it becomes manageable. He does not pull unless he sees a squirrel or another dog, if he see squirrel he goes into stocking mode and then chase mode… if he sees a dog, he goes into crazy barking and super alert mode, where his back hair stands up like a wolf.
> 
> He has never been with other dogs, I used to take him to dog parks but he started become so aggressive with other dogs in his play that it scares other dog owners so I cannot take him anymore.
> So now, the problem is that we got a farm and we have goats on the farm. How do I get him used to a new home, new backyard, and new farm animals? He is behaving like goats are squirrels and he is ready to pawns on them and eat them. He also peed in the new home. When we take him on vacation, he get very anxious and behaves crazier because of all the new sents and new place… same thing is happening here…
> ...


there is no such thing as good sole that has to do with people only, there is predator and prey big dogs are predators and high ranking predators that means the world can be their prey when they want them to be, does not mean they are bad soles it just means by nature a high prey driven dog like a german shepherd is a killer of other animals and high ranking predator that is able to kill all sorts of creatures. When they tap into this and many if not most will if given a chance they will kill. Its up to us to keep the prey/lower ranking species safe. JMHO. Some dogs will always be more mild mannered have less prey/defense or whatever drive and just get alonge with other creatures better. A lot of them won't.

Honestly when at the farm I do not let my dog in the fence ever with goats/sheep/alpaca/emu, or anything that really looks like a true prey animal. Sometimes the goats will bunch up and flee and thats the bad thing because that can trigger something scary. Usually my dog ignores them. I am not going to risk it though unless i wanted to start herding? But i dont know anyhing about that and my dog was not picked because of her herding skills. I like goats and sheep and i would feel horrible if my dog did something to 1.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

My dogs never looked at cats the same as real prey animals that they would have liked to eat. If they didn't like a cat it seemed the aggression was more terrirotoral or something because the dog with the least prey drive i have ever seen was the worst cat killer I had ever seen also. My highest prey drive dog has no aggression to cats. But if she sees a chicken, or deer, rat or rabbit she loses her mind.Anyone ever notice that? Maybe cats can just train dogs or might have a larger brain and can reason on the same level or something? IDK But i do not worry about the cats like i would a farm animal or a macaw even. Cats and dogs can even be left alone. I have seen them hunt together even or edge each other on, when doing something stupid like trying to raid a birds nest.


----------

